# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Sherimi ne Emer te Jezusit (Jahshuah)

## nekalvikamberi

Mateu 10:8
8Shëroni të sëmurët, pastroni lebrozët, ngjallni të vdekurit, dëboni demonët; falas morët, falas jepni.

----------

